# My dishwasher has died!!



## tricholas (Nov 28, 2008)

I live in Cabanas down near Tavira. I have a two year old Smeg dishwasher that has completeley died on me, there is absolutely nothing happening at all. I have changed the plug and it has made no difference and nowI can't find anyone who repairs dishwashers. Can anyone help please!!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



tricholas said:


> I live in Cabanas down near Tavira. I have a two year old Smeg dishwasher that has completeley died on me, there is absolutely nothing happening at all. I have changed the plug and it has made no difference and nowI can't find anyone who repairs dishwashers. Can anyone help please!!!


Hi Tricholas

Hi sorry for your sad loss.

Sorry

Peter


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish mine would die, it getting old, and would love a new one, but finances are finances and until it dies, no new dishwasher. And the point of this statement is: 

ladies, if you don't want your dishwasher to last for ever don't n buy a Bosch


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

ladies ???

Don't men use dishwashers too?? :confused2: The men that I know do


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Again

It may not help but you could put your dishes in my washing machine. As you can see it's a very eco friendly machine. It's only on a cold water cycle. Running costs nil.

Peter :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try calling SMEG at:


SMEG PORTUGAL 
Edifício Prime
Avenida da Quinta Grande, 53 - 8º A/B
Alfragide 
2614-521 Amadora

Tel.: +351 21 470 4360
Fax: +351 21 470 4361
E-mail: [email protected]


They should be able to put you in touch with a local agent. Or they may have their own service engineer in the Algarve


----------



## paulmanning (Aug 3, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Again
> 
> It may not help but you could put your dishes in my washing machine. As you can see it's a very eco friendly machine. It's only on a cold water cycle. Running costs nil.
> 
> Peter :clap2::clap2::clap2:


My wife's dishwasher is fine. All she does is feed me beer and I keep on working
:whip:


----------

